# Solved: New SBS 2003 Install Trouble



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm installing Windows Small Business Server 2003 for the first time. I have a new (out of the box) Visionman server with Raid 5 already configured that is supposed to be compatible with SBS 03.

When I attempt to install windows 2003 server, I receive an "Error loading operating system" before the gui mode installation starts (The file copy has been finished.)

The error message is:

"A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check for viruses on your computer. Remove any newly installed hard drives or hard drive controllers. Check your hard driver to make sure it is properly configured and terminated.
Run CHKDSK /F to check for hard drive corruption, and then restart your conputer.

Technical information:
*** STOP: 0x0000007B (0xF789EA94,0xC0000034,0x00000000,0x00000000)".

The hard drives are in bays 0, 1 and 2 - 3 is empty. All hd's are 250 GB WD drives. According to the Configuration Utility all drives are being recognized, but it shows them as being in ports 0, 1 and 3. During Post, it shows the DVD drive as being drive 2 and drives 0, 1 and 3 not detected. 

I've tried moving the drive out of 2 and putting it into 3. The Config Util then shows all three drives, but I still received the Blue Screen. So I put them back in the orig positions.

Since this is the first time I've done this, I'm stumped. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Any help? Anyone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is most likely driver issues, that's usually when these kinds of things show up. It could also be bad hardware.

I'd run the disk manufacturer's diagnostic on the drives, and then run a memory test on the memory.

If neither of those turn up anything, try booting in safe mode and see if it's successful

Here are some of the more popular disk maker's diagnostics.

SeaTools for DOS and Windows (Seagate and Maxtor drives)

WD Data Lifeguard Disk Diagnostic

Hitachi Drive Fitness Test

Samsung Drive Diagnostic Utility (Hutil)

A couple of stand-alone memory diagnostics.

Microsoft Memory Diagnostic

MEMtest86


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks, JohnWill. Can I run any of those if there isn't an OS installed?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can run all of them, they're stand-alone utilities. Look at the links and you'll see how they are used.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay. I'll see what I can figure out.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

The first thing you do with a new server is take the side cover off and make sure everything is seated properly. I've had wires fall off or become loose in the past from the server shaking around during shipping or it's just not put together well. Check to make sure the cpu fans aren't being interfered with.

Always check the manufacturers website for the latest raid drivers for the install, especially if the raid controller is an intel. Bluescreens abound without them.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Okie-dokie, boys. I'm what you call one of those dreaded morning persons and have just about had it for this long day of a long week. So, I'll get back to this around about say oh, 5 a.m. if anyone cares to join me over coffee.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay. Everything tested okay. And I think I figured it out. Think. The mfr didn't send the RAID controller disk - Super SATA733 Rev. 3. I'm trying to find the necessary support disk now.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, after several attempts, I'm not any further along. I did find the ICH9R driver (32-bit) needed for the RAID controller and went thru the steps (pressing F6, etc) of installing it. All seemed to go well, but I still receive the BSOD just prior to the gui mode starting. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

What's the model of the motherboard mslynn? Which model raid controller is on it?

Do you get to the point where you create partitions and format? Are you loading the raid drivers from floppy?


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

The motherboard is a SuperMicro C2SBA+II 775 MB DGL/V/SATA-R with a Onboard SATA-RAID 5 (0, 1, 0+1, 5) Controller. According to the manual (when in doubt ... read the book!) I needed the "Intel AA RAID XP/2000/2003 Driver for ICH9R" driver diskette which possibly should have come with the machine, but didn't. So I went to Visionman's website and found it here: http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/results.cfm . (At least I thought I found it.)

No, I don't get to the point of formatting and partitioning. And yes, from floppy.

Thanks-a-bunch, Rhynes (and JohnWill). I appreciate your helping me out here.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

geez, they don't even zip the files... i'm not sure if you're having troubles or not but download all of the files here and put them on a floppy. 
ftp://ftp.supermicro.com/CDR-C2_1.01_for_Intel_C2_platform/Intel/SATA/ICH9R/WIN32

These are the files you need to get the raid recognized by windows.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Those are the files I have. Good to know I had the right ones.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

so how far are you getting?


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

I just get thru copying the files. Hold on and I'll go thru it again and tell you exactly where the BSOD pops up.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

It loads all of the files. The message "Setup is starting Windows" appears for a second or 2, then the BSOD.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Check the raid utility to see if the raid5 is fully online and created.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

When I go into the Configuration Utility, its says that RAID5(Parity) is Normal and Bootable on the HD in Port 0 and that Ports 1 and 3 are Member Disks. Volume0 is on the Bootable drive.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

The only other thing I can think of is a bios update. The latest is R 1.0c 08/11/07


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay. My BIOS is dated 8/01/07. So, now to find the update . . . I'll be back quick. Relatively speaking.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, I've got the new BIOS, but after reading the warning on the mfr site about them not being liable, blah, blah, blah, I admit to being a little nervous about using it. What's the likelihood that it's going to go south and I have to send the chip in to be re-programmed?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

There's always that chance... If unsure, bring it back to the place you brought it and ask them to check things over. There's something wrong.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning, rhynes. Something came back to me this morning upon waking. Would the fact that I used fdisk to create a DOS partition before I realized I didn't need to (remember - first time setting up SBS 2k3) cause this problem? Actually the prob existed and that's why I created the partition. But it was before I found the RAID driver.

I'd really hate to have to ship it back. We're already 2 weeks over schedule due to shipping delays.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

It's always a possibility. How did you create a dos partition if you didn't have the drivers for the raid controller? On the raid5 or on a single drive?

One other thing to try, start the build with windows xp or windows 2000. You may have a bad cd, i've had a few in the past. If xp loads, it could confirm this.

I'm trying to see if there's any drivers direct from intel. When you boot, it should display the exact model of the intel raid controller, can you post it?


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

The DOS partition was just on a single drive. I've since removed it and tried the install again with no luck.

I have here an OEM version of Win2k Pro or an upgrade to Win XP Home. (And some older stuff that I should just throw out!) I'll try the 2k.

Here's what the RAID Configuration Utility says: Intel Matrix Storage Manager option ROM v7.5.0.1017 ICH9R with RAID 5.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

The Win 2k Pro errored out with a BSOD: The file iaStor.sys is corrupted. Press any key to continue. [Pressed key] Setup failed. Press any key to restart your computer.

I went ahead and tried the XP CD I have as I thought I remembered that the CD could be used for full installs or upgrades - depending on license. (I'm not sure if that is correct, but I tried anyway.) And I received the same BSOD error as with the SBS 2k3 install at the same time.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, you're either down to bad drivers or bios problems (you say you're nervous about updating the bios). Either way you should call the manufacturer or the people that sold it to you. Looks like you've done everything possible and if you're getting the bsod from different OS's at the same point, then i'd say hardware is the issue.

In the hundreds of server builds, i've never seen a bsod while trying to access the raid with windows. But many times it'll bluescreen with bad drivers somewhere through the actual installation. There could be a hardware problem, lately i've been seeing more and more issues with intel hardware and raid controllers. 

The other thing you can do is search the actual intel.com site to see if drivers are available directly for the intel raid. Get them on a floppy and try it.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

These should be the correct drivers from intel's site for the G33 chipset, looks like that's what your board is carrying:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...indows Server* 2003 Standard Edition&lang=eng

Floppy creator, give it a try.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I gave it a whirl and tried the drivers from Intel's site. Unfortunately, no change.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey, I got it! Got it this morning, but hadn't had time to post. The chipset required 2 different RAID drivers - the ICH9R and an ITE8212. And they have to be done in that order. So, we're good to go - for now, at least. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Good going mslynn, glad you finally got it solved


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, what I lack in knowledge or memory, I make up for with tenacity. Thanks again for all your help, Rhynes, and have a very blessed Christmas.


----------

